# Coyote Problem



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been kept awake several night this summer by coyotes howling in a field across me. I havent seen any signs on the property that they are coming close to the house (but I have dogs too so unless they left a carcus, I wouldnt). So heres a question. They always come out late - midnight 1 AM. The field across my house is potatoes and just north of that is corn. How do I get these guys out in the open so I can shoot them?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

If you can get aways from the road a little bit you should be able to call them out into the open.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

bait pile and a full moon


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have thought a bit about this bait pile. But what do people normally use to bait yotes? All I can think of is road kill.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know. But is it legal to use a bait/gut pile for coyotes?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

butcher scraps and roadkill would be good bait.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here in ND, you'll have to have a carcass permit to use road kill deer. But scraps are fine.

xdeano


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Talk to a person with alot of cows, they might have a carcass for you sometime.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Road Kill deer here in Michigan is the number one bait for coyotes. No one around me will turn you in for removing one that will start stinking close to the house unless they bury it or drag it to be some one elses problem.

 Al


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i would think that it would be possible to call them in during daylight hours. Just because they are howling at midnight, doesn't mean they are not nearby during the day. A great many coyotes have been called in and killed when no howling activity is going on. If they are just passing through on a nightly loop, you do have a serious advantage knowing their time schedule as you do. A dead cow for bait would work well, although you may bring in lots of "new" coyotes also. If you don't mind killing them too (sure you won't!  ) , that may work out. Of course you may attract plenty of other scavengers as well. I would be tempted to just call in the coyotes at midnight. Much less work and pretty exciting. They are less cautious after dark too. I think that is legal on private land where you are at, if I am not mistaken.


----------

